# Musikprojekt



## LiquidCenTi (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
Wir müssen für den Musikunterricht in der Schule ein eigenes Projekt abgeben. Egal welch Musikrichtung. Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich etwas in richtung Dupstep machen möchte, weil ich auch selber Dupstep höre. Welches Programm braucht man dafür , sollte möglichst kostenlos sein. Und wie soll ich dann Anfangen? Kennt ihr gute Tutorials?
Ich hoffe jemand kennt sich damit aus.


----------



## cYnd (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich denke nicht, dass ihr "mel eben so" nen Track machen könnt, da gehört schon mehr dazu.
Kostenlose kenne ich keine, aber kostenpflichtige wären z.B. FL Studio, Cubase, Reason, Logic, Ableton, etc

Aber ich würd mal sagen, dass man sich in jedes Programm erstma reinarbeiten muss und nicht direkt loslegen kann mit super Tracks. Außerdem muss man auch ein wenig Ahnung von Musik haben.

Ich würde an eurer Stelle vllt eher versuchen, nen "Remix" oder sowas mit Audacity zu machen, meine alte Musiklehrerin wollte von uns auch, dass wir ein Prjekt damit machen und wollte uns dazu noch Samples und/oder Plugins geben, ist aber leider nichtmehr dazu gekommen, kann dir also auch keine weiteren Infos geben, wies da mit Plugins etc aussieht.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke für deine Antwort ich werde dann mal versuchen selber einen Track zu machen. Also so einen Remix.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2011)

wenn du du*p*step hörst, dann wirst du davon sicherlich keinen vorteil haben, wenn du du*b*step produzieren willst  ansonsten, schnapp dir ein gecracktes fl studio + sytrus oder ein ähnliches plugin. damit lassen sich einfach ziemlich dicke wobbles machen.  auf yt findest du millionen tutorials, was man da genau einstellen sollte.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. Oktober 2011)

Oh cool danke dann werde ich das auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## cYnd (25. Oktober 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> wenn du du*p*step hörst, dann wirst du davon sicherlich keinen vorteil haben, wenn du du*b*step produzieren willst  ansonsten, schnapp dir ein gecracktes fl studio + sytrus oder ein ähnliches plugin. damit lassen sich einfach ziemlich dicke wobbles machen.  auf yt findest du millionen tutorials, was man da genau einstellen sollte.


 
wobble macht dubstep nicht alleine aus, wie gesgat, nutze selbst fl studio und wenn man das programm zum ersten mal öffnet erschlägt es einen und würd auchma jetzt so sagen, dass man wirklich schon ein bisschen zeit braucht, bis man sich auskennt(ich spreche jetzt von selbst was machen udn nicht x-beliebige sachen von yt/anderen abkupfern  )


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

FL studio is für den Anfang und auch später richtig gut !!! jo du brauchst ja auch Skreams usw.. bei Dubstep.
Probier es selber zu machen aber wenn es garnet geht kannste auch samples nehmen  (Eher nicht so toll)
Schau einfach mal bei Youtube rein da gibts gute Tutorials für Dubstep Making mit FL Studio  Die Demo geht auch ^^


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2011)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> ... schnapp dir ein gecracktes fl studio + sytrus oder ein ähnliches plugin...


schön, weiter so -.-

es gibt von allem auch ne Testversion und grade FL Studio kostet fast nichts (besonders als EDU-Version, z. B. bei unimall)


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

hahaha XXL Producer Edition  (aber die EDU version gibts doch nur bei Cubase oder ?)


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> hahaha XXL Producer Edition  (aber die EDU version gibts doch nur bei Cubase oder ?)


 nee, hab mir bei unimall die Signature für (damals) 160€ geholt.


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich mein jetzt Version IO 10 ^^


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Naja ich mein jetzt Version IO 10 ^^


 Du hast doch lebenslanges Update bei FL Studio. Hab jetzt halt auch die 10er Producer (Signature ist ja nur Producer + Extras, u. a. Cash-Card für Liftime-Free-Upgrades). Bei Unimall gibt's aktuell die 10er Signature für 169€


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

nice ^^


----------



## Rockerbub (8. November 2011)

Vielleicht ist es schon zu spät mit dem Schulprojekt... Aber trotzdem: Ich hab ein cooles Tutorial gefunden, wo erklärt wie man Dubstep selber machen kann. Der benutzt Cubase. Das wär mir jetzt glaub ich zu kompliziert...  Aber trotzdem ganz hilfreich: Dubstep selber machen


----------

